# coming soon???



## Ken N Tx (Jan 14, 2015)

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9J7GpVQCfms[/video]


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 14, 2015)

Wonder how wrinkles would affect it?


----------



## jujube (Jan 14, 2015)

I'd be constantly trying to delete all those age spots.....


----------

